# Accountants for expats?



## Tumteetum (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi everyone
We are moving to Malaga next year and trying to plan ahead a bit. 
I have a business in the UK and property which we let out. Very confused about what we pay tax on and where! Can anyone recommend a good accountant who can advise on the tax situation for Uk and Spain (or a UK accountant who understands the complications of being an expat). 
Would like to keep all taxes in Uk but dont think thats possible. 
Any pointers would be much appreciated
Thanks.


----------



## rpsoroban (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello

I am going through the same process and you might like to have an initial discussion with Blevins Franks. I am sure they have an office in Malaga and an office in London.
Give them a call and then form your own opinion.
Some of the law firms profess to both. Again suck it and see. What about your UK accountant, they should be able to help maybe.
I am an accountant myself and it's a minefield moving jurisdictions, but if you are in Spain for more that 180 days per annum that becomes you tax domicile.
The site Spanish Property Insight is a good place to get on as it covers a lot of stuff.
Good luck
rp soroban


----------



## Tumteetum (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank - I'll give both of them a try. 
My current guy is ok for straightforward stuff but he told me he thinks I can keep all taxes UK based after I move, which Im fairly sure is not right, so I'm after a second opinion and most likely a new accountant!


----------



## rpsoroban (Sep 4, 2019)

I think your accountant might be right if your interests are in a UK company and you will pay corporation tax. But salary and dividends will be caught. There are of course double taxation treaties so you don't pay twice, but if your affairs are multi faceted then you need a different advisor.
Good luck and carry on!!


----------



## Tumteetum (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes hes right about the business but my personal income Im pretty sure will be for Spanish tax as I'll be permanent resident there. Its looking like it could cost almost £5k per year to live in Spain so I need to check it out before moving.


----------



## rpsoroban (Sep 4, 2019)

Have a look through Spanish Insight there's some stuff there, but you might need to restructure your affairs but not on this page maybe 
Take care


----------

